# Dyna Glo vertical side box vs Oklahoma Joes Bandera



## schauzy (Jan 12, 2018)

I've been looking for a new smoker and I'm between the Dyna-Glo vertical offset and the Oklahoma Joes Bandera. I've seen good reviews for both. 

The Dyna Glo seems to need more modifications and I've seen some people having trouble maintaining an even temperature. I live in Indiana and plan to use it year round so that's a little concerning. 

The Bandera has much thicker steel so it seems temperature control would be easier. I don't know much about OKJ but many have said theyre not as good as they once were. 

Anyone have any first hand experience with either of these or any suggestions would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Feb 2, 2018)

schauzy said:


> I've been looking for a new smoker and I'm between the Dyna-Glo vertical offset and the Oklahoma Joes Bandera. I've seen good reviews for both.
> 
> The Dyna Glo seems to need more modifications and I've seen some people having trouble maintaining an even temperature. I live in Indiana and plan to use it year round so that's a little concerning.
> 
> ...


No responses? Lol. I’m seriously considering buying the OKJ Bandera today so I can use it for our SB party. I have a propane smoker that has been great but it’s been around a while and is pretty beat up. Plus, we’re planning on doing a ton of meat and it would be easier to have a bigger smoker.

Any feedback from folks who own one?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 2, 2018)

I don't  like the dyna-glo fire box and charcoal basket set up. The Bandera has a good system.. The Dyna-glo wide body is big though. Lots of room . Might be to big .


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 2, 2018)

I would buy something that has bigger than 15"x16" racks. Tired of the tiny racks you can't put brisket on or a big rack of ribs. 
Racks need to be 18" minimum 20"+ is best.


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Feb 2, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback guys. One of the reasons I’m looking at the OKJ is because it comes with the rib racks and two meat hooks. Seems like those would free up some space.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 2, 2018)

Wonder how wide the racks are?


----------



## schauzy (Feb 2, 2018)

I got the dyna glo wide body for Christmas but am concerned that it’s too big. I don’t usually smoke a whole lot at a time and only have a couple parties a year so it would be a lot of space to heat. After looking over some reviews and seeing all the modifications to keep the dyna glo up to temp I’ve decided to gut the Bandera just haven’t had a chance to exchange them yet.


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Feb 2, 2018)

Went ahead and got the OKJ. Right now I’ve just got some turkey loin on and I’ll toss on some kielbasa and basically just let it roll all night to season. I can already tell that I’ll need to seal around the door and I’m having a bit of an issue with the temp but hey, I bought it today so I can play with it before Sunday.


----------



## radio (Feb 2, 2018)

I have an older Bandera I found on Craigs list for $20.  The firebox was eaten out from ashes being left in it and getting wet from the rain. I used an angle grinder and cut away the bottom and welded in a new section of 3/16 steel and put new 1/8 steel over the existing sides.
I would recommend doing the lid mod to help direct the heat into the chamber a bit better.  That big dome is not conducive to directing the heat through the opening, so weld some steel in there fix that.  I also added fire brick to the bottom of the cooking chamber and made a deflector to disperse the heat more evenly in the chamber.  If any smoke comes out between the firebox and cooking chamber, use some high temp silicone to seal the gaps all the way around.  Use high temp silicone or stove gasket material to make a gasket to seal leaks in the door and you will have a heckuva smoker!
Buy a welders blanket at Harbor Freight to insulate the smoker in cold/windy weather

Smoke away!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 2, 2018)

Is the lid that way out of the box so you can use the grate there at the top position and have room for a chicken and what not ?  If you block off the lid area won't you be sacrificing your area for grilling? I know the new model has a  heat flow vent directing the heat down into the center of the cooking chamber.
I would get some kind of expanded metal charcoal basket for that thing. And make sure the air under the fb grate was excellent..  for ash to fall mostly.


----------



## Dshifter (Jun 13, 2019)

jetsknicks1 said:


> Went ahead and got the OKJ. Right now I’ve just got some turkey loin on and I’ll toss on some kielbasa and basically just let it roll all night to season. I can already tell that I’ll need to seal around the door and I’m having a bit of an issue with the temp but hey, I bought it today so I can play with it before Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 352433


I am looking at upgrading and the Bandera is high on my list, after you have owned one for a while now, what is your opinion?  Would you buy it again?
Thanks


----------



## Dshifter (Jun 13, 2019)

jetsknicks1 said:


> Went ahead and got the OKJ. Right now I’ve just got some turkey loin on and I’ll toss on some kielbasa and basically just let it roll all night to season. I can already tell that I’ll need to seal around the door and I’m having a bit of an issue with the temp but hey, I bought it today so I can play with it before Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 352433


I am looking at upgrading and the Bandera is high on my list, after you have owned one for a while now, what is your opinion? Would you buy it again?
Thanks


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Dshifter said:


> I am looking at upgrading and the Bandera is high on my list, after you have owned one for a while now, what is your opinion? Would you buy it again?
> Thanks


I love it. Plenty of room for what I need and it’s pretty easy to control the temp.


----------

